# Travel Handgrinder for Aeropress??



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Going camping for a few weeks this summer. Looking at maybe getting a handgrinder and aeropress for coffee on the road.

Porlex seems to be pretty commonly paired with Aeropress, but reviews of the porlex seem to be middling.

I am happy to shell out a little more if the travel grinder will find a decent second life as an aeropress & Moka Pot grinder once I get home.

Candidate grinders seem to be Porlex, Rhino grinder and the the Feldgrind.

How do these compare is the aeropress space, and is the Feldgrind worth the rather large jump in price?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Porlex fits inside the aeropress IIRC so for travelling compact it's a good choice.

I believe the Hausgrind and Feldgrind offer a better grind, but might take a while to be delivered.

There are the OE grinders you could consider as well - Lido is stocked by coffee hit.


----------



## todski (Feb 2, 2016)

from what i have read and listened to the feldgrind is the better hand grinder and seems to be worth the extra money , but getting one seems to be a problem. the other another is the lido but again thats another jump in money and seems to be a bigger machine,

i have just got an areopress and i am going to wait for a made by knock i have asked him if hes doing any more coloured ones i will wait and see what he has for sale first.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Feldgrind is better to use than the porlex. Really well put together too and grind control/ quality good enough for espresso


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

what do people think of the Zassenhaus hand grinders?


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Buy the feldgrind from Machina Espresso.

/Problem


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> what do people think of the Zassenhaus hand grinders?


I tried a Quito but it was poorly constructed with the inner burr running visibly off centre, at the finest setting it made chunks 4mm across.

I have a Panama which is much better made, & fast to grind, holds ~20g, but doesn't grind as fine as Porlex/Hario/Rhino, for that reason, I'm not likely to recommend it for Aeropress, better for drip.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Jon said:


> Feldgrind is better to use than the porlex. Really well put together too and grind control/ quality good enough for espresso


It just hit me that the other aspect would be how those grinders hold up for frenchpress.

I am running a Vario Home for Espresso. So, ideally would like to dedicate whatever handgrinder purchased for this trip to Aeropress/Moka/Frenchpress.

It sounds like Feldgrind is a better grinder than Porlex. Is it 3 times better? (considering scope for later life as grinder for Aeropress/Moka/Frenchpress)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you can stretch to the Feldgrind - it's worth it. Delivers much better grind consistency and is designed for travel. Will grind for espresso too if required.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Feldgrind grinds much faster than Porlex, not a big deal for small doses in an Aeropress, but definitely an advantage when grinding larger doses for French Press.

The pleasure of using it & build quality is worth 3 times more than the Porlex IMO.


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

The Feldgrind is a much nicer piece of kit than the Porlex. Nicely designed. Feels solid and is about twice as quick to use. Ergonomically terrific!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Feldgrind every day.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Steve Holt - Arrested Development fan?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

milanski said:


> steve holt - arrested development fan?


steve holt!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

aaronb said:


> steve holt!


SteveHolt! (Yup, AD fan)

Also thanks for all the tips and advice guys.

Sounds like feldgrind>> porlex where rhino grinder is the unknown


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

steveholt said:


> SteveHolt! (Yup, AD fan)
> 
> Also thanks for all the tips and advice guys.
> 
> Sounds like feldgrind>> porlex where rhino grinder is the unknown


Porlex & Rhino are comparable in terms of performance.

http://coffeehit.co.uk/rhinowares-compact-hand-grinder-with-aeropress-adapter


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Zassenhaus half price. Tempted myself if it comes recommended?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Guatemala-Espresso-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B004UBWVSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458457970&sr=8-1&keywords=Zassenhaus+coffee+bean+grinder


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jez H said:


> Zassenhaus half price. Tempted myself if it comes recommended?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Guatemala-Espresso-Coffee-Grinder/dp/B004UBWVSE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458457970&sr=8-1&keywords=Zassenhaus+coffee+bean+grinder


Never tried the Guatemala but it has the same internals as the Panama, better for drip & larger French press than for Aeropress.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

For closure on this, I got nowhere in finding a feldgrind in stock, or an accurate/concrete restock date.

Thus I ordered the rhino grinder. Been using it for v60 thus far. So far so good.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

@steveholt currently there are 3 instock I believe. Well 2 now that I bought one. Lol.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Infuriating website to deal with, and the customer service seems to be... Less than the quality of their products. But having shelled out for the rhino for this trip, I'll give it a fair crack of the whip.

Maybe down the line I'll upgrade.

Thanks for the FYI that they are back in stock though


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah I've been toying with to buy or not to buy but from what I've been reading in the forum it had great reviews and would suit me for work and brews at home as I've got a sage barista express and I'm not allow to get a stand alone grinder. So I thought this is a good investment. Will let you know when I got it. I have received a confirmation email.


----------

